# ERROR bei limlib-Installation

## smove

Hi all

ich möchte auf meinem Gentoo System FluxBox installiern und mache dies ganz simpel per "emerge fluxbox". Damit FluxBox istalliert werden kann muss limlib2 wohl auch installiert werden, doch am ende der Installation werden folgende Fehler ausgegeben

Ausschnitt von der Installation -> http://nopaste.php-q.net/144504

Kann mir hier jemand weiter helfen?

greetz smv

----------

## sokar2000

Hast Du mehrere gcc-Versionen installiert, bzw. existiert die Datei /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/libst?

Poste bitte mal den Output von

```
gcc-config -l
```

----------

## smove

Ich bin mir grad nicht mehr sicher wo das Problem lag aber ich hatte es dann doch gelöst. Ich glaube es war ne falsche/alter Version von irgendeinem Paket. Wenn mir wieder einfällt was es war poste ich es bei interesse  :Smile: 

greetz smv

----------

